# Rangefinders



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I sure would like to have one but the price makes me keep saying no.
About 15 years ago my now decesed hunting partner bought a bushnell model. Seems like I remembwer it only being good for a couple hundred yard wise but the price was sure a lot cheaper($130.00 or less) than any thing I can find new today. And they say the prices go down as the tecnology inproves.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My Swarovski is in for repair so I have been looking for a cheap backup. I found a 600 yard Simmons on the internet for $99 with a $20 rebate for a final price of $79. I figure it should be good for coyote to 400 yards. I'm looking for a review on it now.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm thinking of upgrading to a Zeiss, have to sell my Leica first though.

Hey Plainsman, sure you don't want a Leica 1200 scan for a back-up? Say $400 and I'll deliver it to you. 

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My better half may pound my worst half black and blue.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

What is wrong with your Swaro Plainsman????

Huntin1, how quick you planning on updating to the Zeiss??? If you're thinking PRF, I possibly might have one for you after coyote season. They are a great range finder, but I've decided I'm sick of carrying both binocs and a RF so I'm contemplating getting an "all in one" unit. I needed to upgrade my binocs anyways.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm looking at the Victory 8 x 26 T* PRF. Not in any hurry, have to sell my Leica first. Or work out a trade.

huntin1


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Alleyyooper, you should be able to find decent prices online for used rangefinders. How far you planning on ranging consistently and reliably will play into price. My brothers Leupold RX "1000" is about a 400yd RF reliably, cost is $300 new I believe.

I sold an old Nikon 440 Prostaff for $90 on here quite some time ago. It was fairly reliable out to 350ish. If you want a 1000yd RF, you will pay for it. Especially one that works reliably in most all conditions.

So far, my Zeiss PRF has been impressive, the Leica CRF 1200s I've had, not so much.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> I'm looking at the Victory 8 x 26 T* PRF. Not in any hurry, have to sell my Leica first. Or work out a trade.
> 
> huntin1


That is what I have. I'll likely be selling mine at some point before summer hits. If you're interested when you sell your old one or just want to check it out let me know.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Adam, what kind of issues did you have with your Leica CRF?

Mine is the older style LRF and I've had no issues with mine at all. Does good to about 800 yards any time, 1100 + when it starts to get dark and I got 1220 on the side of a butte in the badlands a couple of years ago.

I'd be interested in your PRF, maybe we can work something out when you get ready to sell. Let me know when you're ready.

huntin1


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

The Leica seemed to go bad after awhile. First one all of a sudden wouldn't range anything at closer ranges, ie archery targets at 3d courses for one example. Got a replacement and the second one eventually wouldn't work for crap in the cold and snow. It was OK when warm, but still wouldn't range like it did when it was new. Coyote hunting it was worthless, even at 3-400 yds. Worked about 25% of the time.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

never had issues with my nikon 600 in 6 years with it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> What is wrong with your Swaro Plainsman????


It would only range in bright daylight. The first time I used it was Muzzleloader season. I tried it when I got up that Saturday morning and it would not work. I had left it in the vehicle and I thought maybe it didn't work when it got cold. I sent it in last week and being a little slow I just figured out what was wrong with it yesterday. You know how the Leica has different brightness settings in the viewfinder. Well, when it got dark the Swaro didn't reduce the display light. I think the reflection off the lens from the display messed up the receptors and I couldn't get a reading in low light.

Anyway, I am going to call them Monday and ask that since they always did this if they will consider replacing them. I got an email from them two days ago that said they had to be sent to Austria and it would be six to eight weeks. There goes my archery deer season and coyote season. The biggest problem is when you hit my age you hope you have another season coming up.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Just a couple hundred yards is all I want or would like.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll try find that website again selling the rangefinder for $79. I see Gander Mountain has it for $99 and I would guess the factory $20 rebate is good through anyone.

http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/p ... w&i=430985

Edit: I had the site saved. Here it is: http://www.opticsplanet.net/simmons-rangefinders.html

If 200 yards will do it for you then your lucky. I started out with a Bushnell 400 the first year they came out. Then they brought out the 800 and I had to have that. Then the 1000 yard, then a Leica, then the Leica 1200, and now the Swarovski. The Swaro spoiled me. I keep looking for something for backup. being retired now isn't good in some ways. I can't afford another Swaro, so think maybe the Zeiss would be a good second. I need to shoot long range. Older in age and numberous knee surgeries, along with polyneuropathy (makes me fall down on my skis all the time) and I have to do something these days besides walk. I don't like road hunting so it's lucky I can drive a four wheeler off the road, then walk a short distance to glass for an hour or call.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

My Leica 1600 CRF is awesome! I have ranged deer over 1000yds, and the longest reading I have gotten was this deer season I ranged a bush at 1895yds. I hit it 3 times and got 1895 twice and 1897 once. I haven't used it in the cold yet, but I am sure I can soon.


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Cabelas still has the Chuck Adams Bushnell 850 for $150

I have this, I've ranged to over 750 yards with this on reflective targets, I know it will hit a coyote at 200, there you go. Though hitting a tree at 400 gave me a bit of trouble, eventually got it.
Simmons... I've read too much bad on them, but it may do it for you. I've read a lot of good on Bushnells 1600s and their bino rangfinders, a lot of good, I've been contemplating biting the bullet and working to upgrade to one of those models, but their reviews made me look to bushnell for a less expensive RF.
The regular bushnell 850 is $140, the difference between that and the Chuck Adams ( I don't even know who this guy is...) is that the chuck adams has the arc compensation up to 100 yards. If you bow hunt, that may pay off.
If you don't need that, go with the regular 850s at $140, they also have a package 850 w/ a set of binos on sale for $160, $20 more for binos might be worth it too.

Reviews I've read on Leupys have been iffy, same with Nikon, Leica and Swaro are obviously solid... Good luck


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

200 yards here in Michigan is a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOG ways out there. You would have a hard time being able to shoot at some thing that farther as it would cross several property lines.
Last three bucks I shot were 110 yards on the beach of Big Bay De Noc near some federal land. One here at home at a paced 53 yards and another one at a paced 68 yards.

I have a ranging 20 20 I bout about 100 years ago it seems that works out to 40 yards for bow hunting.

 Al


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The first rangfinder I had was a Ranging 400. Measured 5 yards to 400 yards by turning a dial while you looked through it. Still have actually, ran across it the other day looking for something else.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1 said:


> The first rangfinder I had was a Ranging 400. Measured 5 yards to 400 yards by turning a dial while you looked through it. Still have actually, ran across it the other day looking for something else.
> 
> huntin1


Oh, ya, I still have on just like that. I think we bought them at the same time. Wow long time ago. We used those for dinosaurs and pterodactyls didn't we? :rollin:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> huntin1 said:
> 
> 
> > The first rangfinder I had was a Ranging 400. Measured 5 yards to 400 yards by turning a dial while you looked through it. Still have actually, ran across it the other day looking for something else.
> ...


No, I think you had one first and then I had to get one too. You've been getting me in trouble like that for a lot of years. :lol:

You may have ranged dinosaurs, since I got mine after you, I ranged woolly mammoths and mastodons. :rollin:

huntin1


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> > What is wrong with your Swaro Plainsman????
> 
> 
> It would only range in bright daylight. The first time I used it was Muzzleloader season. I tried it when I got up that Saturday morning and it would not work. I had left it in the vehicle and I thought maybe it didn't work when it got cold. I sent it in last week and being a little slow I just figured out what was wrong with it yesterday. You know how the Leica has different brightness settings in the viewfinder. Well, when it got dark the Swaro didn't reduce the display light. I think the reflection off the lens from the display messed up the receptors and I couldn't get a reading in low light.
> ...


How did this work out for you?

Was the problem what you thought, and had it been an ongoing issue or just start acting up?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You know that bad memory I bring up once in a while? I forgot to call Swarovski. :homer:

I went to Fargo Monday, and had three long Bible classes today.


----------



## Gotye (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello all
I'm new here and I actually came here searching for information about range finders. This topic is most interesting but it left me a bit confused. You (and not only you, actually) are talking about some high prices of range finders, and I've found [url=http://www.rangefinderreviews.net/nikon-prostaff-3-laser-range-finder-review XXXXXXXXXXfor little less than 200 bucks on amazon. So, what's the catch? How come it's this cheap or how come it's not much more expensive, 'cause I have read not only here that Nikons are quite good and reliable brand. So, what am I missing here? Is it good, is it bad?!
I would sure like to get me one of these, and that Nikon sounds just fine to me, but...
Any words of wisdom to a confused one? 

Edit: Spam URL address removed by Plainsman. The rest was worth keeping.


----------

